# Hi I'm new here and need some advice



## Hardballer (May 24, 2011)

Hi I'm currently living in Britain, and would like to know if its possible or what I would need to do to join the South African police service. Do they accept foreigners? do you need any specific qualifications? I haven't been to south africa before but plan to go with my south african friend living in London sometime. I have some family down there as well.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Hardballer said:


> Hi I'm currently living in Britain, and would like to know if its possible or what I would need to do to join the South African police service. Do they accept foreigners? do you need any specific qualifications? I haven't been to south africa before but plan to go with my south african friend living in London sometime. I have some family down there as well.


Don't think you need to be SA citizen but you need to be a Resident of the Republic. Look at the SAPS home page, it should tell you anything you need to know.


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

1. Are you lazy?
2. Are you slow?
3. Are you quick to lose interest in anything you do?
4. Can you sleep in the driving seat of a car?
5. Do you stay in doors if it's raining?

If your answer is yes to all 5 questions, your in!


----------



## Hardballer (May 24, 2011)

I got this from the official site
*Someone who applies to be appointed in terms of the SAPS Act, 1995 must -

fill out the official application form and affirm under oath or by means of a solemn declaration that the information he/she supplied on the application is true and correct;
have permanent residence in the Republic of South Africa (RSA), of which he/she must give documentary proof;
be at least 18 years old and younger than 30 years (documentary proof is needed);
undergo a physical and medical examination as determined by the SAPS, and must be found to be physically and mentally fit to be appointed in the post for which he/she applies;
undergo a psychological assessment as determined by the National Commissioner of the SAPS, and must be found to fit the profile of a police official;
have a Senior Certificate (Grade 12) or an equivalent qualification, of which he/she must present documentary proof;
be fluent in at least English and one other official language;
have a valid driver’s license for at least a light motor vehicle;
be prepared to take the oath of office;
be prepared to undergo any training as determined by the National Commissioner of the SAPS;
not have any visible tattoos that are contrary to the objectives of the SAPS;
not have previous criminal convictions;
let his/her fingerprints be taken;
be prepared to have his or her background checked; and
be prepared to serve anywhere in South Africa.
*

I can only speak english so would have to learn afrikaans, and have permanent residence. How hard is it to acquire permanent residence of south africa?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Hardballer said:


> I got this from the official site
> *Someone who applies to be appointed in terms of the SAPS Act, 1995 must -
> 
> fill out the official application form and affirm under oath or by means of a solemn declaration that the information he/she supplied on the application is true and correct;
> ...


It is quite difficult as there are certain qualifying criteria. One cannot simply apply for Permanent Residency. Either you would have to prove that you have Exceptional Skills; or certain financial means (ZAR20,000 per month life-long income); or prove that you have been working here for 5 continuous years; or can invest ZAR2.5million and start your own business.

It would be interesting for me to know more about your wish to join SAPS. May I ask you to share with us?


----------



## Hardballer (May 24, 2011)

Joaschim said:


> It is quite difficult as there are certain qualifying criteria. One cannot simply apply for Permanent Residency. Either you would have to prove that you have Exceptional Skills; or certain financial means (ZAR20,000 per month life-long income); or prove that you have been working here for 5 continuous years; or can invest ZAR2.5million and start your own business.
> 
> It would be interesting for me to know more about your wish to join SAPS. May I ask you to share with us?


so you have to have an income of nearly 2000 pounds every month? reason I want to join the SAPS? well mainly because I've always been interested in becoming a police officer and also because of the location, it will be quite a challenge and I know its a risky occupation especially in south africa but if I'm able to do it then I want to do it.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Hardballer said:


> so you have to have an income of nearly 2000 pounds every month? reason I want to join the SAPS? well mainly because I've always been interested in becoming a police officer and also because of the location, it will be quite a challenge and I know its a risky occupation especially in south africa but if I'm able to do it then I want to do it.


The ZAR20,000 per month may not be from a salary income, but from other sources, for example rental income, savings, interest on investments etc. ZAR20,000 per month _life-long_ income.

You mentioned that you have never been to South Africa, but do you have experience in security services or something similar. If the SAPS is not possible, perhaps you can look into find a job in private security services.

I would however suggest coming to visit South Africa first before making a decision. South Africa is amazing, but working in the SAPS or a private security company is very different to developed countries!


----------



## Hardballer (May 24, 2011)

I earn some money from renting out property but nowhere near 20,000 rand a month. I'll probably visit south africa first before making a decision. I haven't any experience in law enforcement but was considering joining the ta (territorial army) for the time being to get some military experience


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hardballer said:


> I earn some money from renting out property but nowhere near 20,000 rand a month. I'll probably visit south africa first before making a decision. I haven't any experience in law enforcement but was considering joining the ta (territorial army) for the time being to get some military experience


hi

i dont want to be a spoiler, but the fact is that i dont think you stand a chance of getting into the south african police force. there are to many applicants for the posts that they have from south africans. to go into private security other than basic shop guarding (and i assume that would not suit) you would need a fire arms licence. you will need to be a permenant resident to get one, current waiting time can be up to two years. come visit see what you think. if you want to stay then look into your options.


----------



## Hardballer (May 24, 2011)

Stevan said:


> hi
> 
> i dont want to be a spoiler, but the fact is that i dont think you stand a chance of getting into the south african police force. there are to many applicants for the posts that they have from south africans. to go into private security other than basic shop guarding (and i assume that would not suit) you would need a fire arms licence. you will need to be a permenant resident to get one, current waiting time can be up to two years. come visit see what you think. if you want to stay then look into your options.


I didnt realise they were so short on vacancies, since they have alot of casualties but on the other hand theres alot of unemployed in south africa. main point of this thread was to find out if south african police were generally accepting of foreigners. I'd rather have the job before moving to south africa rather than move there and wait a few years. I thought the point of a firearms licence is so that civilians can own them? if you're qualified to be a police officer than surely they'll train you with firearms


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Hardballer said:


> Hi I'm currently living in Britain, and would like to know if its possible or what I would need to do to join the South African police service. Do they accept foreigners? do you need any specific qualifications? I haven't been to south africa before but plan to go with my south african friend living in London sometime. I have some family down there as well.


How to apply


----------



## Hardballer (May 24, 2011)

Johanna said:


> How to apply


ok thanks for that buddy, I'll visit the country first though and see what I think of it


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hardballer, tell me about your other wish to join the territorial army?


----------



## Hardballer (May 24, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Hardballer, tell me about your other wish to join the territorial army?


I tried out for territorial army 2 years back, done a training weekend but the unit I was with was full so they were quite fussy and rejected me based on my icebreaker speech rather than my fitness which I passed easily. They said I could try again in 3 months but I went back to college. I might give them a call and try again, but then again they were an infantry unit and my interest is engineering. If I could find an engineering unit near where I live that would be helpful.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

South Africa used to have a Citizen Force to which every white male between the ages of 16 and 60 were part of after they had done two years of Conscripted Military Service.
when the New regime took over in 1994, the thought of almost two million well trained ,disciplined white men having access to Automatic weapons, wireless Communication and vehicles gave the newly appointed (anointed??) Generals stains in their pants.
so they closed the"Commando" Units that the farmers belonged to, reduced the size of the Citizen Force Units to less than 100,000 and only those who have had Military service need apply,

In short, the nearest you will get to a firearm is joining the SA Police Services Reserve, which take PR , applying for your own which takes two years and Perm residence, or going to a myriad of Commercial Gun ranges where you can hire a firearm for a few hours to use on their range.
Why dont you join the UN? they see more action these days than anyone?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hardballer said:


> I tried out for territorial army 2 years back, done a training weekend but the unit I was with was full so they were quite fussy and rejected me based on my icebreaker speech rather than my fitness which I passed easily. They said I could try again in 3 months but I went back to college. I might give them a call and try again, but then again they were an infantry unit and my interest is engineering. If I could find an engineering unit near where I live that would be helpful.


I am dying to know what your icebreaker speech was?

Mine was that the Officers were useless and that I would not follow them across a stream, so they made me one and said "Show us how!"


----------



## Hardballer (May 24, 2011)

Daxk said:


> I am dying to know what your icebreaker speech was?
> 
> Mine was that the Officers were useless and that I would not follow them across a stream, so they made me one and said "Show us how!"


I cant remember and I'm no good at speeches. I dont want to join to use firearms, I'm happy firing the shotguns I own and firing my friends guns when I go to America. I'm much more interested in the police than the military though, I'm just not interested in joining the British police, as I mentioned I also thought it would be easier to get into the SAPS based on the amount of fatalities they have a year.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

steveh said:


> 1. Are you lazy?
> 2. Are you slow?
> 3. Are you quick to lose interest in anything you do?
> 4. Can you sleep in the driving seat of a car?
> ...


STEVEH!!! I just got off the phone having a depressing conversation when I read your post and burst out in unconstrained laughing. You made my day by your humorous observations. This is so funny (but true) :rofl:

A friend of mine noticed a grab-and-run thief stealing an old lady's bag. Three obese patrol officers happened to walk on the sidewalk and witnessed the incident. As a matter of fact, the thief had to run pass them! They made no effort to try an catch the ****** but yelled out loud "stop!! stop!! stop!!" When they realized he wasn't going to follow orders they shouted "catch him!! catch him!! catch him!!!" Needless to say he got away... :rofl:


----------

